# Bow Front Hoods



## hOAGART (Aug 18, 2004)

I would like to see what type of hoods people are using for their bowfronts


----------



## TomE (Jul 24, 2004)

For mine, I just purchase a glass top hood from www.thatpetplace.com (oceanic 72). Then placed a jbj lighting unit on top of that.[/url]


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

You can get some ideas by looking at what this guy is making for the smaller bowfronts...

http://www.home.earthlink.net/~reefcanopy/


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

Hah! That is basically what I was thinking I wanted to build for my 26 gal bowfront! 

Anyone know how to "bend" the wood to make it match the bow?


----------



## hOAGART (Aug 18, 2004)

very carefully [smilie=d:


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

Better yet is to use veneer. :mrgreen:


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

I have seen people bend the wood gradually over time by wetting the wood and applying pressure. I have also seen it done where you cut grooves into the back side of the board and that allows it to bend back easier.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

\/ Well then, you've come to the right place. As your resident woodworker here at APC I would be happy to try and answer your questions. I realive this has not been brought up in a bit so youmay not be familiar with it. Go  here  to learn more about "Ask Dennis" and then start a new thread called "Ask Dennis, (insert your question here)" I don't mean to take you form this thread so if you wanted, you could rename this thread that by clicking the edit button. I would be happy to answer your questions and help walk you through it. I may not get to it till tomorrow though :roll:

Talk to you soon!


----------



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

*Bow Front*

That is exactly what I did with the front of my DIY bowfront tank stand. I have a 72 gallon bow front and the front of the stand I made matches the curve of my tank exactly.

I think someone else hit the nail on the head, veneer. You just have to make it so that front curved pannel of the hood is not supporting any weight, then you can use 1/4 venner and it will bend right around to match the shape of the tank.

I will try to post some pictures of my tank stand in the next couple of days.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a glass hinged top for my 72g bowfront. Then I have a JBJ 55x4 PC strip sitting on the back half. I have wedges of wood in the front tipping the light up slightly so that more light reaches the front of the tank.

i like the low profile look, and the convenience of being able to open the front of the glass EASILY for feeding, etc. I never thought the big hoods looked very good.


----------

